

Update on Linksys WRT1900AC support - martey
https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=50173

======
gcb0
Wow, they don't even release the gpl code they're distributing but announce
that it supports openwrt? Linksys is really riding on those guys backs...

Btw, Asus has the best hackable access points nowadays, in my opinion.

